# Rabble Rabble Rabble!



## sbugir (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, I'm so irritated.

My fridge died, and all of my fly pupa hatched... Over 1000 flies in a little container -.-

I guess my Gongylus will be happy for the month. As will every other mants.

Ugh, Sorry, just angry and irritated -.-

Anyone else have a similar incident? Or am I just unlucky? Or is it faulty fridge manufacturing?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 5, 2009)

oooh that sucks, I had like 50 pupae and about 20 flies in a small container, and i put em in the freezer so i could movwe the pupae and flies to mantis cages, well put some in the gongylus cage and the flies started climbing up the cup, so i gently tapped the cup so they went to the bottom and went to give some to my male phyllocrania, my hand slipped and i dumped all of the flies and most of the pupae, and the flies started flyign so i had to close the net cage, he had so many flies in his cage. Everytime i checked on him he was swatting them away, I am so glad he did not molt then he probably would have been knocked down.

oh and,

THEY TOOK OUR JERBS


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 5, 2009)

That sucks man! I've had family say they were going to feed my mantids the pupae while I was away, leaving them in my closet after feeding. You can imagine my anger after coming home to a 100+ dead flies in their tiny little container.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2009)

I hear ya. I ran out of food. Sitting here waiting on these flies to hatch. It is taking forever. I have been hand feeding spikes.


----------



## bassist (Dec 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> I hear ya. I ran out of food. Sitting here waiting on these flies to hatch. It is taking forever. I have been hand feeding spikes.


I've had this happen even with fruit fly cultures I have the worst luck with them I find myself feeding L1/L2 cut up spikes/flies.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> I hear ya. I ran out of food. Sitting here waiting on these flies to hatch. It is taking forever. I have been hand feeding spikes.


Same here. At least mine should be hatching in a few days.  

Oh, I once had 500 bluebottle flies hatch in my room (they some how got out of the cage that they were in). Imagine my shock and horror when I entered my room to see 500 flies buzzing about! :blink: Seeing that my bug room is my bed room, I was very motivated to capture them all before I went to bed! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Same here. At least mine should be hatching in a few days.  Oh, I once had 500 bluebottle flies hatch in my room (they some how got out of the cage that they were in). Imagine my shock and horror when I entered my room to see 500 flies buzzing about! :blink: Seeing that my bug room is my bed room, I was very motivated to capture them all before I went to bed! :lol:


I laugh when I picture that scene. I ran out and got the spikes from ja da bait. The mantids don't like taking spikes. First batch should be flies here soon...............I hope.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol @ AB. I'd give up on life...


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 6, 2009)

I hate catching flies in my room


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 6, 2009)

Sometimes it seems like more work taking care of and planning to have feeders (and their cost) than actually raising the mantids.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Sometimes it seems like more work taking care of and planning to have feeders (and their cost) than actually raising the mantids.


Yep. This wasn't the first time I messed up on my timing with the flies.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 6, 2009)

Heh, it seems we've all had our fair share of mishaps with feeders. The Gongylus seem to enjoy their "never-ending" feast. -.-


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 8, 2009)

Why don't you all try releasing 300 crickets in your house.. i assure you it's a nightmare.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 8, 2009)

Emile said:


> oooh that sucks, I had like 50 pupae and about 20 flies in a small container, and i put em in the freezer so i could movwe the pupae and flies to mantis cages, well put some in the gongylus cage and the flies started climbing up the cup, so i gently tapped the cup so they went to the bottom and went to give some to my male phyllocrania, my hand slipped and i dumped all of the flies and most of the pupae, and the flies started flyign so i had to close the net cage, he had so many flies in his cage. Everytime i checked on him he was swatting them away, I am so glad he did not molt then he probably would have been knocked down.oh and,
> 
> THEY TOOK OUR JERBS


THEY TOOK HIS JERB


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 8, 2009)

mantisfart2 said:


> THEY TOOK HIS JERB


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLni3wbndls


----------



## sbugir (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol @ Emile. Another SP aficionado?

@ Idolo, is it as bad as AB's 500 fly nightmare...?


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 8, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Lol @ Emile. Another SP aficionado? @ Idolo, is it as bad as AB's 500 fly nightmare...?


Hmmm that's subjective. Although crickets seem to want to crawl and hide in a dark place as fast as possible I imagine the flies would be harder to catch. Anyone care to release 500 flies and 300 crickets and see which one sucks more?


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 8, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> @ Idolo, is it as bad as AB's 500 fly nightmare...?


UHm, i've never experienced 500 flies in my room, but crix chirp and crawl in strange places.. for 5 weeks.

annoying little things. but flies would be insane to catch and release or capture(altough you can open a window).


----------



## sbugir (Dec 8, 2009)

Bryce said:


> Hmmm that's subjective. Although crickets seem to want to crawl and hide in a dark place as fast as possible I imagine the flies would be harder to catch. Anyone care to release 500 flies and 300 crickets and see which one sucks more?


Heh, I'm on the verge of trying  .


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 8, 2009)

i would say crickets would be worse, so loud and annoying, to get rid of the flies you can buy stick fly traps and open the windows and spend a while chasing em around with a electric fly zapper


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothing like haveing those fat flies flying and buzzing next to your ears, I can't stand that!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 8, 2009)

Ha, or when they land on you! It itches/tickles.


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 8, 2009)

Emile said:


> i would say crickets would be worse, so loud and annoying, to get rid of the flies you can buy stick fly traps and open the windows and spend a while chasing em around with a electric fly zapper


Electric fly zapper, eh? I like your style.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 9, 2009)

Bryce said:


> Electric fly zapper, eh? I like your style.


Dude, I spent so many day at my friends house chasing around aphids and flies with electric fly zappers.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 9, 2009)

Had a couple thousand hatch in an opened box I'd forgotten about when I used to run a home business called Mysterious Creatures in a previous life. The (now ex-) wife wasn't too pleased about it. I can laugh now, but it was a long night of chasing flies around the house with a net and shooing them off my sleeping, infant daughter's face. Accidents, marriages and divorces happen!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 9, 2009)

Ha, divorces  , sorry to hear :S


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 9, 2009)

I actually caught all of them at night using a red light for illumination (they can't see red). I then promptly sucked them up with my mega aspirator and readily offered a feast to my gongylus.


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 10, 2009)

I remember my fridge being not cold enough to get maggots into that little torpor they are in when it's really cold. So, there was a little opening in the container, and almost all maggots managed to get out overnight. This was on the first day of Christmas - you don't have to guess that my family was not happy  

"On the first day of Christmas I got from my baby; a fridge full of maggots, so I'm gonna snatch his butt in a bear trap and let him hang from a tree!"


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 10, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I remember my fridge being not cold enough to get maggots into that little torpor they are in when it's really cold. So, there was a little opening in the container, and almost all maggots managed to get out overninght. This was on the first day of Christmas - you don't have to guess that my family was not happy  "On the first day of Christmas I got from my baby; a fridge full of maggots, so I'm gonna snatch his butt in a bear thap and let him hang from a tree!"


Omg... :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 10, 2009)

Kid you not!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 10, 2009)

Fa la la la la..la la la la

On the second day of Christmas...


----------



## sbugir (Dec 10, 2009)

Ouch Krusz. And I know how big Christmas is in that part of the world  . I can only imagine what your family said.


----------

